# insurance for £300



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

I came across a young lad today of 19 who has a Subaru STi. I was surprised so i asked him how in the world he got insured. He mentioned that a friend of his could cover him for a producer £300 a pop, and after 2 producers you complain to the men in blue and they think twice about pulling you over again. Anyhow i said what if you hit it? he told me that if it was to get hit and it wasnt his fault, again he was covered. I find that amazing.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

No it's not amazing, it's a fraudulent pile of shit !


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

SoSoBad said:


> I came across a young lad today of 19


Michael Barrymore? Is that you?   

I hope hes not face down in your swimmingpool now, lol


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Lad of 19*

Too much information...


----------



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok ill delete the thead but i find this astonishing and i was wondering how many young Skyline drivers are uninsured. The way SteveN has responded maybe he is one of them? because he certainly is acting childish.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

i thought i just woke up? it is 7:10am....right?
or am i still dreaming in my sleep?
weird.....

Ent


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh SoSoCantTakeAJoke get a grip you fookin touchy get


----------



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

LoL no mate im not touchy but if i repsonded like the way you have i get it from moderators AND fellow posters. But this was alarming so thats why i only expected serious posts. And i can take a joke you fookin monkey! lol


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

children calm down please or its bed with no supper


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I expect most Skyline driver to be insured as we aren't the type of people who don't get insured.

Talking of cover notes/insurance documents etc, I had real trouble getting mine. In the end they sent me it via E-Mail in a PDF so I can now create my own. Thought about making a fake one like Driver: Mr Santa Claus Car: Sleigh Engine Power: 7RP (Reindeer power)


----------



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

LoL Kenan nice one


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

kenan said:


> In the end they sent me it via E-Mail in a PDF so I can now create my own. Thought about making a fake one like Driver: Mr Santa Claus Car: Sleigh Engine Power: 7RP (Reindeer power)


Hi Kenan, could you please send me the PDF, then I can become the cheapest insurance broker in the land!!LOL


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

SoSoBad said:


> I came across a young lad today of 19 who has a Subaru STi. I was surprised so i asked him how in the world he got insured. He mentioned that a friend of his could cover him for a producer £300 a pop, and after 2 producers you complain to the men in blue and they think twice about pulling you over again. Anyhow i said what if you hit it? he told me that if it was to get hit and it wasnt his fault, again he was covered. I find that amazing.


So what he is saying is if he was to cause an accident and it was his fault then nobody else would be covered. i.e. if this d1ckhead hits your GTR and its his fault you'll be claiming out of your own insurance. What a prize tw*t.

Personally would find it hard to resist to report this.
T


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Michael Barrymore? Is that you?
> 
> I hope hes not face down in your swimmingpool now, lol



Marvelous! One of your best (and shortest  ) posts Steve!


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> So what he is saying is if he was to cause an accident and it was his fault then nobody else would be covered. i.e. if this d1ckhead hits your GTR and its his fault you'll be claiming out of your own insurance. What a prize tw*t.
> 
> Personally would find it hard to resist to report this.
> T


Agreed, this is one of the thousands of tossers that puts people like ours insurance up  I would be reporting him IMMEDIATELY for driving without insurance


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Totally agree. Report this uninsured fraudster....  Whether we all like it or not, insurance is there, & required, for a reason. He might think he'll be fine without it - assuming he doesnt damage his own car - but what if he causes damage to anyone, or anything else... If he damages your car, your own insurance will cover it (but only if you have comp cover), but your own premium will go up for his pleasure, & worse, if he injures you, you wont be able to get any fair compensation from him for the injury, any loss of earnings or, heaven forbid, disablement......

With the price of premiums going up (partly because of the likes of this guy & injury claims in general) it could be seen as tempting by some to avoid the expense, but these people need to think of the consequences. I've helped to arrange payment of innocent people's claims by guys like this before.... It means long term payment instalments and/or Court Judgements............


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

The guy in the Scooby is obviously a first class ass jockey.

1. The police can check if your insured at the roadside. fact.

2. He is commiting fraud and driving without insurance and potentialy perveting the course of justice. 

3. He is not covered if he is in an accident and it's not his fault.

4. If he crashes into me without insurance, I'll punch his frigging lights out.

What a grade A tosser.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

twinturboch said:


> Agreed, this is one of the thousands of tossers that puts people like ours insurance up  I would be reporting him IMMEDIATELY for driving without insurance



Totally true  
I was talking to an insurance company the other day, they say all the 18 year olds driving STI;s and stuffing them after 5 mins, or uninsured STI drivers stuffing other peoples cars, almost made the insurance company bankrupt.. I agree report this idiot if we report them all we might not have to pay such joke insurance.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Quote:
Originally Posted by kenan

I expect most Skyline driver to be insured as we aren't the type of people who don't get insured.


I'd like to think so but whenever you see a post in the wanted section for cheap tyres and brake disks  and second hand consumables it makes you wonder  


Vincenzo


----------



## paulsskyline (Apr 24, 2004)

skyline501 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kenan
> 
> I expect most Skyline driver to be insured as we aren't the type of people who don't get insured.
> ...


Thats just trying to get a bargain doe's not mean your not insured I was going to ask if anyone had a GTR fuel pump for sale for my GTS-T but I don't think I will bother now  

And reference the driving with no insurance I never would and never have. Drove once without a MOT for a week  years ago as I got my dates wrong and felt bad enough about that.

Anyway anyone who reads this and have a GTR fuel pump knocking around please PM me how much you want for it


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I know what Vince means. I am always scraping the money together, but would never put a cheap set of tyres on my car  If I have to pay decent money for something, I find the money. 
There are plenty of people in the world that don't


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i run my GTR on a very tight budget, and will buy tonnes of second hand stuff for it, as essentially i'm poor.  

but

i pay through the nose big time for insurance, and wouldn't dream of stepping behind the wheel without proper cover

shop the fu.cker

mook


----------



## kevo (Dec 27, 2004)

We all hate the insurance times....Me included,BUT,What happens in a case like this "IF"...Someone gets killed...???,And its to the degree where,A long term prison sentance is looming....????,Will the guy,Who is covering the insurance still...Cover it.....And take the can.....Then the vehicle is found to be not insured,And its your responsability to go to jail...AND...Cover the costs of damage +Court cost which amounts to somewhere in the region of £400.000 .Then the family sue`s you too,And that comes to £500,000 also...?????...Its time like this that your insurance is very,very welcome indeed -thank you...

And none of us know when this is going to happen..(Obviously never i hope)But no one ever knows....When this could happen....As stated,We all moan when the insurance is due,But,when we sit down ant think of the cover(Hopefully)We get,Then is the payment worth it.....???????YES IT IS.....Kev.

P.S...And i`m in the same possition as mookistar....


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

Abaddon said:


> The guy in the Scooby is obviously a first class ass jockey.
> 
> 1. The police can check if your insured at the roadside. fact.
> 
> ...



agreed, if you cant afford the insurance then dont be a dreamer...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

DevilsTorque said:



> agreed, if you cant afford the insurance then dont be a dreamer...


or buy the car pay the insurance and sell it in 6mths time, at least you'll have had the pleasure of ownership.
I running mine on a tight budget im only a lowly warehouse supervisor... i can rely on my superstar saleswoman girlfriend to pick up the checks tholuckily.


----------

